# Disclosure of address



## Chipmunk (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi, looking for some advice/ experiences please - we have been told that unless there is a particular reason not to (history of violence/threats etc), our address will given to a child's birth parents.  While I understand that it is unlikely that the birth parent would be in a position to pay us a visit, who knows how their situation might change in 5 or 10 years. We have no intention of moving house & also have a birth child.

Does anyone have any experience of this?  Does anyone have any idea of what proportion of disclosed to undisclosed address situations there are?

Many thanks x


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my god, what the hell?!!!   No! Surely not? This breaks any kind of confidentiality you have, birth parents know our first names and that's it. And that's only because we met with them, some don't even get that. When we met we had to arrive last and leave first so they couldn't even see what car we drove or try and follow us, and as far as we're aware they pose no threat. I think you have been told wrong, ask for clarification as to why they should be entitled to know. I've never ever heard of this, it doesn't safeguard you or your children. Maybe contact adoption UK for further advice around this. Good luck!


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi this freaked me out too but we were assured that birth parents don't tend to travel too far and that we shouldn't assume that everyone has violent tendencies!! Hmm I still don't think it's right tho. So I feel urged pain x


----------



## angel_lass (Sep 10, 2008)

Apparently it's a new freedom of information right which has come through. What about the rights of the child to a secure and safe upbringing??


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I would not have agreed to this.  That's crazy, and sounds like it must be a mistake.  Even if they don't have violent tendencies, what would it do to a child if b/m suddenly turned up on your doorstep in 5/10 years time saying "hi, I'm mummy".  I cannot think of a situation where this would not be a risk to the child of emotional harm should the b/p decide to drop in at some point.  I would quite simply refuse.  Birth parents don't need the address, there's no possible use they could have for it that isn't potentially harmful to a child's well being.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

As far as I know its not a disclosure or free for all as such. If the Birth parents have their parental rights and the child is not being "parented" by the LA then under their parental rights then yes they are allowed to know where their child is unless the child could be at harm.

In reality it's not given out. We were made aware that only in that it may happen as its on court docs etc and that can be seen by either party.

Whilst it's a risk (and quite a worry when starting out as it really concerned me ), in reality it's much lower risk.
X


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

In England and Wales while the prospective adopters' address goes on the application, the paperwork sent out to the birth parents does not have the address on it.  They are not served with a copy of the whole application, just notice that it has been made.

Wyxie xx


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Also with court applications you can request a serial number which means your personal details are not on anything sent to birth parents


----------



## Chipmunk (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. We are still at Home study stage but it is a real concern for us. Can't see how it can possibly be in the child's interest & our social worker said she doesn't agree with it either.

We are in Scotland so maybe the rules are different!

Thanks again x


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

If social services is not aware of the exemptions under the FOI or Data Protection acts, I would be very concerned. Seek advice from the Information Commissioners Office and remind them of their duty to safeguard personal and confidential information. The local authority has precedence over the birth parents for decisions made about a child in care, when it comes to personal safety. That is the main reason why they are in care.

Exemptions FOI act : http://www.justice.gov.uk/information-access-rights/foi-guidance-for-practitioners/exemptions-guidance

DP act entitlement to personal info : http://ico.org.uk/for_organisations/data_protection/the_guide/principle_6/access_to_personal_data


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

When we were in court recently the judge went to HUGE lengths to keep our identifies unknown, she wouldn't even disclose I was a teacher for fear of repercussions and we had to be video linked with our faces blanked out. i realise it may have been due to our circumstances but this seems great lenths to go to by a judge and legal team who clearly know the law and totally contradictory if your address can be given out?? 

I wouldn't be happy at all
Flash xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Chipmunk - I'm Scotland and I guessed you were from what you said - we were told the same thing at prep. Like Wxyie says most if the time unless a judge deems it unsafe to do so then it's on the court paperwork. It's not actually given to birth parents but they can ask their lawyer to see it etc. I know a lot if adopters locally and unless direct threats etc then it's not a concern.

When I was told I was very worried and talked it at length with SWs and others. 

PM me if your like to know more.
X


----------



## Chipmunk (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks folks. I've PM'd you Gertie


----------

